# Anyone carry the Klingenfuss frequencies guide book?



## phdad (Sep 5, 2019)

Did anyone carry the Klingenfuss frequency guide book. It contained a complete list of all (amongst other services) utility services and frequencies. It used to be a large book, now comes in electronic (pdf/cd) form.

Copy of utility stations here-> https://www.klingenfuss.org/s_ut1.gif and https://klingenfuss.org/g_fr_mar.pdf


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

It was a useful book and in many ways better than the ITU lists which have always been a few years out of date. In defence of the ITU, it was up to the member states to keep their entries updated, and many administrations were lax in that department. ALRS used to contact the coast stations directly (and still do) for the latest information, but some never responded to requests. At least Klingenfuss used 'off-air" monitoring for their data, which at least was accurate until stations closed or changed frequencies, sometimes without notice.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

I have the eleventh edition printed in 1993.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

The ITU lists were useless.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

There was another book of utility frequencies that was more up to date, published by a radio club called SPEEDX, they also had monthly updates.


----------



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

Not related to the books but I visited JK once at his home ... can’t remember when but it must have been in the 1970s. He lived near Stuttgart. He wasn’t a licensed radio amateur but an SWL ’par excellence’. His radio room was fully of interesting gear ... made me feel really envious. He gave me one of his books ... self-published and with a red cover. 
W


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

Klingenfuss Shortwave Frequency Guide



"Self Published" gave it away. It the latest edition for 2021.

Universal Radio also has it, Universal Radio is closing down due to retirement of Fred Osterman a renowned shortwave receiver expert and author.

Also see this: Klingenfuss PDF files for download

Best wishes,
David


----------



## majoco (Oct 15, 2008)

Dan Ferguson's list is updated almost daily although he may have gone on holiday as his last update was Christmas Eve - B20-201224-1900.zip . His files can be downloaded from here......https://groups.io/g/swskeds/files...although on your first visit you'll have to join and then log in every time subsequently. Often you'll get an email daily with an updated list compiled from four other major lists.

Best wishes to all for a happy and healthy 2021.


----------

